# Anyone from Atlanta?



## Blair

I'm looking to meet up with others in the Atlanta area.


----------



## SoulFulEyez

Hi Blair,

I am in Atlanta.


----------



## DSLR noob

Yes. Dekalb County.


----------



## colorDARK

I am going to Atlanta in late April.


----------



## mortallis288

im in Cumming, Georgia


----------



## EZzing

I'm between Lilburn and Lawrenceville. 

Bill


----------



## khristeeanos

I live in West Paulding County.


----------



## EZzing

Greetings,  Khristeeanos ! Welcome aboard too. I look forward to seeing posts from an almost neighbor. You would be about an hour away!

Take care

Bill in Lilburn


----------



## khristeeanos

EZzing said:


> Greetings,  Khristeeanos ! Welcome aboard too. I look forward to seeing posts from an almost neighbor. You would be about an hour away!
> 
> Take care
> 
> Bill in Lilburn



Thank you Bill!  I am Jake, BTW.  I work all over Atlanta.  Adairsville to Locust Grove.


----------



## Hill202

I'm in Peachtree city


----------



## EZzing

Your welcome Jake.

Good to see you Hill202! You're about an hour away also!

I think there must be a few others here?????

Let us know where you are.

It would be great to get as many as possible from Georgia or the Atlanta area together at some point in the future. 

Bill


----------



## hawkeye

Hi all, I'm new here.  Currently I live near Lawrenceville.


----------



## EZzing

We're pretty close hawkeye. I live right off Ronald Reagan Parkway.

Welcome aboard!

Bill in Lilburn


----------



## hawkeye

EZzing said:


> We're pretty close hawkeye. I live right off Ronald Reagan Parkway.
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Bill in Lilburn



Awesome!  So what do you do for a living Bill?  How long have you been in to photography?


----------



## EZzing

Hawkeye, I'm retired now. I've always had an interest in photography, but I was always too involved with work or other activities to devote the time needed.

I read about photography a couple of hours a day and go out and shoot 3 -4 times a week.

I'm gathering up equipment for a darkroom. I'm almost there now!  I need developing tanks tongs, and maybe a few other items I'm not aware I need yet~!

How about you????

Bill


----------



## hawkeye

Hey Bill.  

I'm a production specialist at Toyota manufacturing plant.  I'm just a young runt I guess... 24.  And I also just recently got in to photography.  So I am really green.  But I'm always working on new hobbies and so far I've really enjoyed photography and spend lots of time out shooting lately.  I got my first dSLR about a month ago, and I can barely keep my hands off of it.  

Are their any other Atlantians active in here?


----------



## hawkeye

oh yeah, My name is Mike. 

I'm a M*A*S*H fanatic and thus quite the Alan Alda fan.  So thats where Hawkeye comes from.


----------



## hawkeye

*bump*

Atlanta / NE Georgia folks??? hello....:meh:


----------



## terri

hawkeye said:


> *bump*
> 
> Atlanta / NE Georgia folks??? hello....:meh:


----------



## hawkeye

:greenpbl:


----------



## hawkeye

helllloooooooo georgians???????????  anyone?  all the european members have all the fun   I wish I was in london


----------



## hawkeye

I see I am going to have to persistent in here.

bump


----------



## hawkeye

to heck with persistence... i give up.  

Time to start looking for other TPF meet ups


----------



## EZzing

hi Hawkeye, Things happen a bit slower in winter at my house. I've been really busy with family stuff and it hasn't left much time to do a lot of shooting. I do pull of the road to capture a few images here and there.

I wish they had a photography show around Atlanta like they do in other big cities. Kind of like a flea market dedicated to photography, with regular people selling and buying gear along with commercial dealers. Maybe they do. and I just don't know when or where?????? That would be a nice winter diversion!

Take care,

Bill


----------



## Dissolution

sup, i live around atlanta{about 10 minutes outside in Douglasville}

if hawkeye thinks hes a young runt...i guess im nothin but a baby . ripe age of 17, been shootin photography since i was 10 lol. sold my first prints at 12...quite proud of that fact.

if your interested in equestian, you might of heard about the race i shot and sold the prints to


----------



## chinpokojed

Hello!

My name is Jed, I live in Duluth, and work for a company called Gallery Street doing Fine Art Reproduction.  Essentially I shoot paintings with a large format 4x5 camera, and digital scanback in place of film.  It takes around 10 minutes for the actual exposure, but gives an incredible ~384 megapixel file.  After color correction, we use wide-format printers to go straight to canvas and fine art papers.  We do work for artists and photographers across the world creating beautiful prints for museums, galleries, etc.. It's mostly a fun job 

I've been shooting recreationally for about 8 years now, and aside from photography, I'm crew chief for a Spec Miata racing team (Team AWESOM-O Racing), and instruct for several motorsports organizations. I have an incredible wife, two crazy dobermans, and never enough money to satisfy all my hobbies!


----------



## Jemmind

Hey I am Julie, from Maysville. New to the forum.


----------



## Jemmind

Oh yeah, if anyone is interested, the atlanta forum in my signature just started up and we plan on having meets and get togethers and stuff. Is a nice little forum for local photographers in Atlanta and North GA. feel free to join.


----------



## Aenjell

I live in the north Georgia area, Cherokee County.  New to the forum and I think still a beginner photography wise. Anyone else out there still shooting film or am I the only endangered species?


----------



## twinkldystar327

I'm new to the board. I live in downtown Atlanta.


----------



## GeorgiaOwl

I'm 10 minutes from the end of GA 400. I'd be up for some meet-ups for shooting around Dahlonega/Suches/Helen area. 
I know the area pretty well, but I have trouble finding interesting stuff to shoot. There are waterfalls, old stores, etc. and always horses and cows.  HAHAHA


----------



## EZzing

OWL, Waterfalls, old stores and cows are excellent subjects!!!!!

It would be great if 5 or 6 of us (or more) could get together and shoot some film or pixels!!!!!

Bill in Lilburn


----------



## AtlPikMan

Alpharetta Ga here....Looking to get a Dslr Soon......


----------



## clee27

*OMG, why didn't I see this before! I'm new to the board as well! AND I live in downtown Atlanta, unfortunately I HAVE NO CAR =*( so I won't be able to visit anyone but I WOULD LOVE to meet up and get some advice and such and such! 
xoxoxooxoxoxo MSG ME xoxooxoxoxo
*


----------



## |)\/8

Surprised I have not seen this before also.  I am in Duluth.


----------



## mmcduffie1

I used to date a girl that lived near Helen. I miss the photo ops she provided. (i also miss my dog which she stole when she left me) Waterfalls are one of my favorite things period. The beach is my fav. I'm about 2 hours from Atlanta now near Tifton on I75. 

I'm in Hartwell on business atm but I travel all over the state and several other eastern/central to eastern US. If anyone puts a shoot together in north GA please let me know. 




GeorgiaOwl said:


> I'm 10 minutes from the end of GA 400. I'd be up for some meet-ups for shooting around Dahlonega/Suches/Helen area.
> I know the area pretty well, but I have trouble finding interesting stuff to shoot. There are waterfalls, old stores, etc. and always horses and cows.  HAHAHA


----------



## clee27

We all need to get together! Don't give up!!!! I really want to find a mentor! Anyone interested in Portraits/Studio/Fashion Photography?


----------



## joecoulsonphotography

Gainesville, GA here, work all over ATL though, fav shop is PHOTOBARN in lilburn, fav place to take pix is Wilshire trails in Gainesville (most of my on site portraits taken there) and I hope HANNA doesn't hit us too hard this next week.


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios

This is my first post & Im actually outside of Atlanta. Gwinnett area.


----------



## AtlPikMan

KNOCK KNOCK.....anyone here? Ive always wanted to do an urban shoot. Im visit the Downtown area a lot (work related) but i fell a little uneasy snapping shot at night by myself.


----------

